# Best time to 'do' Grand Canyon?



## Teresa (Mar 22, 2008)

We want to take a family vacation (2 parents, 3 teens - 1 in college) out West to see the Grand Canyon within the next year.

The college schedule is forcing us to pick either Spring Break (probably end of March) or anytime between Thanksgiving and New Years Day (long winter break), or summer (thinking it's too hot then).   I should mention we are NOT snow skiers.

Spring Break is only a week - I'm thinking I'd rather have a 2 week trip.  BUT ... if Spring Break time is better (weather-wise) then maybe fly the college kid home 'early' or fly her out for the second part of the trip?

Which area has the closest timeshares to the Grand Canyon (access-wise for tours, etc.)?

What time of year is better of the three I mentioned (end of March, Thanksgiving to New Years or Summer)?

The plan is to fly out from Ohio and rent a car.   Thought we'd pick a homebase timeshare (maybe 2 different ones for two weeks) and then perhaps stay 1-2 nights close to the Grand Canyon sometime during our stay (maybe between the two timeshare weeks?).   

Maybe the timeshare proximity to the Grand Canyon is not that critical if we plan on staying near the Grand Canyon for a few nights?    Could be that we'd see more of 'the West' if we started on one side of the Grand Canyon, hopped to the Grand Canyon for a few nights and then hopped to the other side??

Suggestions gladly accepted - and appreciated!!!!


----------



## DaveNV (Mar 22, 2008)

I'd suggest you check the Grand Canyon website to get an idea of when things are best.  March would be good from the South Rim, but the North Rim closes for the Winter starting around mid-October.  I don't know when it reopens.  November from the South Rim would probably be okay, but the weather can be sketchy.  I don't know about after November through the Winter from the South Rim.  And until the North Rim opens in the Spring, you'd be out of luck.  And I don't know if all services are available at the South Rim through the Winter.  So as I say, check the website.

As for staying near the park, others here will have ideas of what timeshares work best.  Sedona isn't that far, and there are some nice places there.  You could also hotel it inside the park.  Staying at the lodge inside the park would put you right there for the action.  My opinion about the view is that it's best at sunrise or sunset.  If the weather gets too hot during the day, it can be a bit hazy and hard to appreciate the perspective of just how "grand" the canyon is.  Morning or evening light always shows things in a better angle.  So if you stayed in the park, you wouldn't be that far from the good lookouts.

If you plan to hike the canyon, and stay at Phantom Ranch, or maybe do a mule trip down into the canyon, definitely plan ahead - those things tend to book well in advance.

Have a fun trip!

Dave


----------



## RIMike (Mar 22, 2008)

*Just back from "doing the Grand Canyon"*

While I intentionally went in Winter because my niece and nephews wanted to "do snow", I would not recommend that for most vacationers...but it was beautiful even if it was cold. One day (in February) it was -5 at the Grand Canyon South Rim.
    So what would I recommend.  Both times, either March or November are great times to go.  Both times are slower seasons because the summer visitors have yet to start arriving or have already gone.
     I would recommend staying in the Sedona area.  If you go before snow season, which is winter, it is only a 26 mile drive to Flagsstaff and an hour to the Grand Canyon.  Red Rock Canyon is wonderful in and of itself.  Even in winter we traveled to the Grand Canyon and it was not a bad drive.
     I enjoyed my stay at Sedona Summitt very much, but I am also sure there are several outstanding TS's there.  The South Rim of the Canyon is where most visitors go...and the National Park as the most activities.  The north rim, which people say is more beautiful, has very limited access and amenities.
     As to what you would like to do depends on how active you are.  The hiking in the Canyon is wonderful, but you need to be prepared and in shape.  Other options are Airplane rides over the Canyon, Mull rides, and walking the Rim.  The IMAX movie at the Gate is really worth taking your time and seeing. It is run by National Geographic.
    If you are going that way, one the suprises we discovered were the Indian cave dwellings in the area.  They are amazing and worth time to see them as well.  There are some just north of Flagstaff and some just south of Sedona.
    Northern Arizona is a very special place...enjoy.  Oh, I almost forgot, in season there is a train that runs from Williams to the Grand Canyon...it passed us along the hwy back to Sedona one day.


----------



## talkamotta (Mar 22, 2008)

We stayed at Flagstaff Fairfield during Labor Day week.  The weekend was rather crowded around Sedona but the rest of the week was quiet.  

So I would pick the lastest summer weeks you can do.  If you are into a little hiking for the first week I would pick Sedona/Flagstaff.  There is so much to see in that area it will be hard to put it all into one week. Oak Creek Canyon, Montezuma Castle. Slide Rock, South Rim, Walnut Canyon, on and on.  Then I would try to see if I could get either a St. George or there is a timeshare in Cedar Breaks.  If you cant get that I would go for a Mesquite or Vegas.  There are the National Parks in Utah that are wonderful and you could go to the North Rim of the Grand Canyon.  

You will be doing a lot of driving for those two weeks. We put 2800 miles driving from Salt Lake for the week but I would do it again in a hearbeat.


----------



## mshatty (Mar 22, 2008)

We visited on Christmas Day while staying at the Wyndham Flagstaff resort.  Everything in the park was open.  Crowds were light.  There was snow on the rim walls but the temperature was in the 60's during the day.


----------



## Teresa (Mar 23, 2008)

*Thanks so much!*

You've given me some great things to consider.   I'm thinking the last part of August might fit best.

All advice much appreciated.   Thanks (and keep 'em coming as thought of).

Teresa


----------



## wrxdoug (Mar 23, 2008)

We went to sedona and then drove two hours or so to the grand canyon with our two teen age sons over thanksgiving and they loved it!  Great time to go not too hot or too cold.  We arranged a wonderful thanksgiving dinner with reservations at a great restaurant on thanksgiving day.  It was lovely and the time of year was perfect and it was a long weekend.  Ours sons actually were more impressed with the hiking in sedona..go figure.  Doug


----------



## JanB (Mar 23, 2008)

We are doing a week in Sedona beginning May 31st then 2 nights in the Grand Canyon so we can take the 12 hour easy does it raft trip down the Colorado River, then over to Las Vegas for 2 nights.

TUGgers are great for helping you plan a trip!!


----------



## jlwquilter (Mar 24, 2008)

JanB said:


> We are doing a week in Sedona beginning May 31st then 2 nights in the Grand Canyon so we can take the 12 hour easy does it raft trip down the Colorado River, then over to Las Vegas for 2 nights.
> 
> TUGgers are great for helping you plan a trip!!



Can you share more info on the easy does it raft trip? Or a website? Thanks.


----------



## cr4909 (Mar 25, 2008)

talkamotta said:


> We stayed at Flagstaff Fairfield during Labor Day week.  The weekend was rather crowded around Sedona but the rest of the week was quiet.
> 
> So I would pick the lastest summer weeks you can do.  If you are into a little hiking for the first week I would pick Sedona/Flagstaff.



If you do go in the summer, I'd choose Flagstaff as a base as opposed to Sedona.  Not only is it closer, but also cooler because of the higher elevation.  According to weather.com, the July averages are 82/50 for Flagstaff, compared to 97/62 for Sedona.  True, it's a "dry" heat and not nearly as oppressive as those muggy Midwestern summer days, but if the average is 97, it's not hard to imagine a week of triple digits.  You can always do a daytrip or two to Sedona if you wish.

Also, it's fairly easy to exchange into Wyndham Flagstaff (and a no-brainer for Sedona).


----------



## seatrout (Mar 25, 2008)

We planing to go to the GC there in June 09. 

What would be the average temperature in the south rim?  Is the elevation similar to Flagstaff.

I am needing around 5 (five) 2BR units.  Which of the place in Sedona/flagstaff would be easy to get all the match at the same location ?

thanks


----------



## talkamotta (Mar 25, 2008)

seatrout said:


> We planing to go to the GC there in June 09.
> 
> What would be the average temperature in the south rim?  Is the elevation similar to Flagstaff.
> 
> ...



WOW.... PARTY TIME FOR YOU....   

I dont know if you could get Flagstaff for 5 units.  You might have better luck with Sedona, they have more timeshares although I agree with the previous poster about Flagstaff.


----------



## cr4909 (Mar 26, 2008)

seatrout said:


> We planing to go to the GC there in June 09.
> What would be the average temperature in the south rim?



According to Weather Underground, the averages in May range from 75/34 in the beginning of the month, to 84/41 in the end.  So be prepared for warm afternoons and crisp mornings.



> I am needing around 5 (five) 2BR units.  Which of the place in Sedona/flagstaff would be easy to get all the match at the same location ?



There's only one timeshare in Flagstaff - Wyndham and I doubt you could secure five 2 BD units in there, or any single resort in Sedona, for that matter.  You can look at the TUG Timeshare Maps to see where the resorts in Sedona are in relation to each other.  It looks like Sedona Springs and Villas of Sedona are right next to each other.


----------



## seatrout (Mar 28, 2008)

I was also debating on renting bunch of room from the park service for 2 night. (to minimize the drive to GC).  

Park accomodation however,- is pricy and maybe basic accomodation for the price.  Is this worthwhile ?  

I understand that reservation with the park service need to be made 13 months in advance and with a deposit.


----------



## RIMike (Apr 2, 2008)

*Sedona except Summer*

Earlier it was mentioned about the difference in elevation between Flagstaff and Sedona...and it is signficant.  I think in Summer the earlier Tugger was correct in suggesting Flagstaff over Sedona.  For the other three seasons I would say it is better the other way around.

I stay at National Parks and they do fill up fast at the more frequented parks. I doubt you will find available rooms this summer.  The idea of two TS's near each other in Sedona is a possibility.  I stayed at the Sedona Summit...lovely property.


----------



## Red Rox (Apr 2, 2008)

jlwquilter said:


> Can you share more info on the easy does it raft trip? Or a website? Thanks.



There are NO raft trips inside the Grand Canyon for less than 3 days (and those require a hike in or out. Most GC raft trips are 7 days or longer. Half day and full day raft trips take place to the east in Glen canyon or to the west at the indian reservation access points. Check this website for great info about GC raft trips.  http://www.gcroa.org/Pages/guidebook.htm


----------



## Harry (Apr 6, 2008)

*So, let's review..*

You picked the right season - summer.

You do not want to stay in Flag. (as we locals call it).  You want to stay in Sedona.

First tour to Canyon with teens would be Sourth Rim.  Take overview tour bus and then take either mule ride to bottom or hike it.  That will do it and will wear the teens out.  Oh yea.  You may like Flag. more than Sedona but trust me the teens will like the warm nights and the pool at Sedona better.  I would not raft the river for less than 7 days.


----------



## MNdeeCA (Apr 26, 2008)

*Add Walnut Canyon to your week!*

It is a few miles east of Flagstaff.  You hike down into a canyon full of cliff dwellings, a thousand years old!  Put your hands on handprints in the dried wall plaster.  Follow the path around the cliffs  and look across the canyon to where you just were-  inside the dwellings.  Fabulous trip, and I recommend it to everyone.  Bring 2 bottles of water and take the end of the trail assent slowly.  Excellent little museum and gift shop.  Your teenagers will love it.  The Grand Canyon is impressive, but I like Walnut Canyon better. 

 If you decide to take the week in Flagstaff, take the time to go east to the Painted Desert and the Petrified Forest.  Huge hit with teenagers.  Stop at one of the petrified wood shops where you can rummage through piles of stone to buy.  (Can't remember the name but one is significantly cheaper than the other.  Ask around.)

If you choose to stay in Sedona, my absolute pick would be the  Arroyo Roble.  It is right in town, great for the family to walk around on their own, gorgeous grounds, nice pool, picnic area by Oak Creek.  Simply one of the best timeshares ever for location and relaxing.  Not posh or new, just spacious.

Late March may still have snow at the canyon.  So if you choose that week, stay in Sedona for more moderate temps.  My favorite time in Sedona was the 3rd week of April.  Went one year on June 1st and it was hotter but quite bearable.  Have fun!  Dee


----------



## CalifasGirl (Apr 27, 2008)

*christmas week*

We spent a Christmas week in Sedona and visited Grand Canyon around then. It was cold. There was snow on the walk near the rim, which is really dangerous as there aren't fences near much of the walk, and the snow became icy and slippery. I wonder if anyone has plunged to his/her death by slipping on the ice. Driving there took a while from Sedona, but Flagstaff seemed colder than Sedona.

There was an interesting train ride through the mountains. It was not the train to the Grand Canyon, but one that went through beautiful scenery, then stopped and went the same way back.


----------

